# Background vs No Background



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Currently all of my vert tanks have backgrounds made with GS (great stuff) and peat/coco. I have 2 30 breeder tanks w/o them. I like how both look. They both have pros and cons. 

I'm getting materials and ideas ready to build 2 40 breeder tanks for bassleri and pepperi and I'm considering NOT adding backgrounds. 

SO, I wanted to see what you all thought. I'm curious as to what you do and why... So please post your thoughts as to why YOU use or like one way or the other.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I will use BGs in all my future tanks, and have used them in my 2 tanks. It provides security, more usable space in some cases, looks nicer IMO, and gives more planting room.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I only have one current tank, with no background. I plan to have one on all the next tanks I make. I love the way they look, and I think it adds alot of planting space if done properly, alot of roaming room if ledges are implemented, etc, etc. I think they're good things to have.

Mark


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I only have one viv (a 20G with 2 azureus). No BG, and I'm happy with it =]


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I love seeing backgrounds with roots on them... But I really don't like it when you try and do a background and it just over-expands or just shrinks(GS). I wanna try the clay background because it looks a lot less bulkier, and seems nicer and easier to do. I also like tanks that don't have a background but have like a main feature, like a tree root. I don't have a background in my first tank but it looks OK because I planted the whole back wall of the tank with plants.

Alex


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

I'd like to start a poll but dont know how... For the most popular BG methods:

Kitty Litter
Other Clay
GS
Fake Rock
Styro
Store Bought
Other


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Clay non non kitty liter / gs mix


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Feelin Froggy said:


> I'd like to start a poll but dont know how... For the most popular BG methods:
> 
> Kitty Litter
> Other Clay
> ...


My votes would go like this.
1. Other clay
2. Styro
3. Kitty Litter
4. GS that doesn't mess with me...
5. Fake rock
6. Other
7. Store bought


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

ExoticPocket said:


> My votes would go like this.
> 1. Other clay
> 2. Styro
> 3. Kitty Litter
> ...


Edit your OP, near the bottom of the page check "Poll" and it'll give you options.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

GS that doesnt mess with you??? Lol


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Feelin Froggy said:


> GS that doesnt mess with you??? Lol


Try installing a GS background without gloves or a shirt on, and let us know how that turns out for you


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63056-favorite-background.html

someone beat you to the poll 

james


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Now why would anyone even attempt such a thing!?? That just sounds like recipe for disaster! 

I like how my backgrounds look but in a tank larger than a 20 I'm thinking about skipping it. I like the way my backgroundless 30s look. I'll probably do the first one with it and see how big a pain it turns out to be... I will be wearing gloves AND a shirt!!


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

On my display tanks I have backgrounds. On my grow-out tanks I don't have backgrounds (these tanks get re-done every now & then, and it's easier if there's no background). 

The grow-out tanks just have some solid-green christmas wrapping paper on the back (I thought about the roll with the candy canes and snowmen, but thought that might drive the frogs insane), or plain brown wrapping paper. Simple. The solid green paper looks great after the plants grow in, too.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I love backgrounds they make the tank look more realistic. Kitty litter clay looks like a lot of work, so its GS all the way for me. My 1st build was a 10, no gloves, no real access to the water feature, no way to drain the water from under the egg crate. The great stuff had my hands looking like fungas was growing on them. I had it all over my hands I had to go to the nail salon to get it off. I solved my other problems though. The background is cool because you can go with way more plants. You can pot in the BG or you can push pin/use staples to climb the wall.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

If it is up against a wall I think it looks better with background. If it is a display, like grimms "the pennisulla" I think no background can look very very nice.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I personally like a backround,even on my 10 g vert grow out vivs. I use natural cork flats that are cut to size w/ use of compound mitre saw, then siliconed to back wall of viv. There will be gaps between cork pieces and around edges. I use well rung out sphagnum moss to fill gaps as so to keep frogs from getting behind backround. Looks and works great and climbing plants really like it!


----------



## sstock (Mar 12, 2009)

When I started all my tanks had backgrounds. Now I only do backroungs on the verticals I build. Some of my favorites have a large centerpiece (like a stump or buttress root tree) and no background at all. Of my 30+ tanks about 10 have no background.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

I've started the first tank already with a small area of background. I'm doing a waterfall from a piece of semi hollow driftwood that will be coming out of the background. We'll see how it ends up working out...


----------

